# 3D Archery Sight Recommendations



## prodigy03 (Mar 1, 2015)

New to 3d archery. I normally shoot my bowhunting setup in 3d league at my shop. 
Stepping it up this year and getting a 3d bow... Elite Rezult. 

What would you recommend for a sight?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

How much are you looking to spend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prodigy03 (Mar 1, 2015)

HighwayHunter said:


> How much are you looking to spend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont want to say money is no object... but looking for best recommendations and what you guys are using.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Axcel achieve sight and a shrewd optum scope and you will set up as good as anybody on the range


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

prodigy03 said:


> I dont want to say money is no object... but looking for best recommendations and what you guys are using.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


All of the guys I know shoot either axcel or sureloc. I just got a sureloc supreme and I have a 1 3/4” scope with a 4x feather vision lens, green up pin. I plan on getting a zbros light and blue fiber. If I could switch and use any sight, I’d get the axcel achieve XP, Shrewd nomad scope with sunshade and docs choice 4x lens with a zbros light and blue fiber. Previously was using a CBE quad lite sight and scope with a 4x lens and green up pin. It did it’s job outdoors. I’d lose the pin shooting indoors with it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prodigy03 (Mar 1, 2015)

HighwayHunter said:


> All of the guys I know shoot either axcel or sureloc. I just got a sureloc supreme and I have a 1 3/4” scope with a 4x feather vision lens, green up pin. I plan on getting a zbros light and blue fiber. If I could switch and use any sight, I’d get the axcel achieve XP, Shrewd nomad scope with sunshade and docs choice 4x lens with a zbros light and blue fiber. Previously was using a CBE quad lite sight and scope with a 4x lens and green up pin. It did it’s job outdoors. I’d lose the pin shooting indoors with it though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great info. Thank you

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

A lot will depend on what class you will be shooting. One pin multable pins, if a lens is legal or not.


----------



## harrison_floyd (Mar 14, 2016)

Id say the axcell achieve xp and im really liking the ultraview II scope just because its so versatile and easy to change for different kinds of shooting just by changing an insert. light system works very well and is a lot cleaner than most sight lights. i like the center drilled blue fiber for 3d but they do have an up-pin option.


----------



## witelyter (May 7, 2020)

I am partial to Achieve... just got an Achieve Carbon Bar X on closeout... was a bit more than my price point, do really like it. My bow came with an Axcel x4500 series sight Viper scope. I was able to swap the scope from one sight to the other. I'm in the process of getting another bow setup so I will be putting the X on the bow that I am setting up and keep the 4500 on the bow it came with. I also bought a Bowfinger 30mm scope on sale a while back... had the LP light. That is for another time... Axcel sights, even my 4500 series are plenty solid.... The features on my X series vs the 4500 are a bit nicer, however for what they both accomplish I'd suggest looking for a 3000 series Axcel. The Achieve XP seems awesome, but over $125.00 more than than my X I think I will be happy... I still like my 4500 series and see no need to get rid of it.










axcell


----------



## N1nja3 (Jul 22, 2020)

My set up is pretty budget. I have an old Toxonics sight with an HHA scope with 4x lens


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

ar1220 said:


> Axcel achieve sight and a shrewd optum scope and you will set up as good as anybody on the range


2nd for this combo.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

if you're shooting in unlimited class just about any target sight will work. choose a low power scope as the longer distances will make the target shaky in the scope and higher power is really hard to deal with the shaking. when I shot 3d all the time I always shot my hunting rig at the unlimited stakes . it wasn't competitive, of course,... but I enjoyed the challenge of shooting the longer than bow hunter class shots with my hunting set up.


----------



## Esteen75 (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m liking the axcel achieve and ultraview scope combo as well


----------



## Drew123456 (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm using the Accutouch for everything. But the detachable thing for it to change scopes has go me interested.


----------



## 1truenorth (Nov 5, 2020)

anyone have experience with the new sure loc carbonic or fury sights?


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

Achieve XP or Shibuya CPX 365 II. I have several of the latter and they have been used plenty and faultless.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

prodigy03 said:


> New to 3d archery. I normally shoot my bowhunting setup in 3d league at my shop.
> Stepping it up this year and getting a 3d bow... Elite Rezult.
> 
> What would you recommend for a sight?
> ...


Try looking at the b 3 sight very nice


----------



## Cbjones21 (Nov 9, 2020)

Depends a lot on how much you want to spend but I would recommend getting a 4x lens on whatever you do get


----------



## D.Trull (Sep 29, 2020)

prodigy03 said:


> New to 3d archery. I normally shoot my bowhunting setup in 3d league at my shop.
> Stepping it up this year and getting a 3d bow... Elite Rezult.
> 
> What would you recommend for a sight?
> ...


I would look into the new CBE sights


----------



## johnconnor200 (Nov 13, 2020)

Axcel Achieve XP and Ultraview 2 scope. 0 power or 2 power. Whatever works best with you


----------

